# Toothbrush



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

My wife keeps moaning at me for using her toothbrush.
If anyone else knows a better way of getting dog shit out of trainers, I'm all ears.

Rogue


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I know of a better way get the wife to do it for you using her toothbrush


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## reign16 (Jan 23, 2009)

Funny joke is that, :lol: _My life has been one great big joke, a dance that's walked a song that's spoke, I laugh so hard I almost choke when I think about myself._ *By: Maya Angelou*

___________________
Great thing to know about Busby SEO Test.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

wrong wrong wrong ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

